# High Liver values



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi everyone. I haven't been on the board in a long time. You guys were very helpful after my Gabriel had a stroke and gave me some wonderful and very helpful advice. 
I have need of your expertise again. I have a shepherd/husky mix, Cody, who just turned 12 in March. His health has been great and he is my energizer bunny. The last 2-3 months I have noticed a steady decline in his energy level. He walks up stairs like it is such an effort and seems very tired all the time. He used to lead us on our walks and now drags behind. I know it has been hot here so I have limited his time out in the heat and have air in the house. His eating habits are not the greatest. Sometimes he'll eat a meal and other times he won't. He is fed twice a day. My Gabriel is crated so I can leave Cody's food out but he doesn't always eat it. At my vet's recommendation Cody is on a liver support once a day. I have tried mixing canned Tripe, cooked hamburg, cooked chicken in his food. Sometimes he eats and sometimes he doesn't. I am getting a 2nd opinion with the other vet in the practice and his vet also said maybe we should do his blood work again and have it sent out. He also suggested seeing an internist. I am in new territory here so suggestions and opinions are welcome.

Sue


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I like your vet's suggestion to do a consultation with a board-certified internal medicine specialist. There are so many things that could be going on here....I'd really want an expert on my team to help get to the bottom of it. Did your vet give you a referral? If not, this directory may help: Veterinary Specialist Directory - Find Veterinary Specialists


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

We haven't consulted about the internist yet. I did find that site and there are a couple near me. Thank you for you advice. I appreciate it!


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

I second going to an internal medicine specialist. It will cost more, but it is well worth it IME.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I had a beagle/ whippet mix who had high liver counts. To me she had seemed fine. I figured she was just slowing down with age. They gave me a month worth of liver support supplement. During the recheck I expected good news but her liver had gotten worse! She passed soon afterwards. Don't wait too long to decide. Things can do downhill very quickly. 

I hope that you get good news from your treatment.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

liver support is milk thistle seed, turmeric , betaine (from beets) carrots ,
MSM sulfur rich detox , a bit of garlic - also an organic sulfur 
wobenzyme 
schizandra , N-AC , glutathione boosting whey , coconut oil, dandelion root, stinging nettle , 

provide potassium rich foods - sweet potato with coconut oil -- mash banana with drops
of black strap molasses 

real liver -- fresh , dehydrated as food and as a treat


----------

